# Work visa for South Africa,



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All, I have been offered a position in Telecom sector in South Africa. But my company (a big multinational) has told me that I have to arrange the visa myself. The HR guy said that due to some restrictions from government, they are unable to apply for work visas, so I have to apply it on my own.

1. Though I guess I dont have much space to push them, but should I totally refuse and ask my company to apply for the visa? Point is, is it too difficult to get a work visa these days on your own? From what I have gathered from different threads here, it seems people have to wait for ages to get a half decent response (home office losing the applications etc )

2. I have read the requirements for visa application, getting attestation from SAQA and all that. I'd be grateful if anyone here could give me some tips or share their experience in this regard (esp. someone from Pakistan/India/South Asia)

Many thanks!

Cheers


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

shadeslayer said:


> Hi All, I have been offered a position in Telecom sector in South Africa. But my company (a big multinational) has told me that I have to arrange the visa myself. The HR guy said that due to some restrictions from government, they are unable to apply for work visas, so I have to apply it on my own.
> 
> 1. Though I guess I dont have much space to push them, but should I totally refuse and ask my company to apply for the visa? Point is, is it too difficult to get a work visa these days on your own? From what I have gathered from different threads here, it seems people have to wait for ages to get a half decent response (home office losing the applications etc )
> 
> ...


Requirements for work permits
Listed below are the requirements for applicants seeking to take up temporary employment in SA. Requirements differ for applicants under other categories (see 'Who should apply for a work permit?' on the previous page) and inquiries should be made at your nearest SA office abroad or through the Dept of Home Affairs.

You must be between 18 and 51 years old.
A work permit application form, obtainable from your nearest SA office abroad, along with a valid passport and two passport photos.
The prescribed permit fee - see the relevant Home Affairs web page.
An employment contract, signed by all parties involved, specifying your occupation, the capacity in which you are to be employed, the maximum duration of your employment, and your remuneration.
Your prospective employer must provide substantive proof that steps have been taken to ensure employment for SA citizens or permanent residents - for example, press clippings of advertisements placed for at least a month in national newspapers - along with motivation for why the post cannot be filled by a South African citizen or permanent resident.
A curriculum vitae.
The position offered must commensurate your qualifications, experience and skills.
If you're professionally qualified, you must first register with the appropriate SA bodies (for example, chiropractors, homeopaths, naturopaths, osteopaths, and western herbalists must be registered with the SA-associated Health Service Profession Board).
Proof of your qualifications - evaluated by the SA Qualifications Authority, in the case of doubtful qualifications - especially if you're a technician or engineer.
Testimonials or service certificates from your previous employees, indicating your skills and competencies.
A medical certificate.
Your marriage certificate, if applicable.
A divorce decree or court order, if applicable, as well as proof of maintenance paid to family members (also in the case of separations).
The full birth certificate/s of your children, if applicable.
If you are 18 years or older, you must supply police clearance certificates for all countries in which you have resided for a year or longer.
English translations of any documents submitted in another language.
When you are issued with your work permit, you will be required to make a cash deposit or bank guarantee covering you and your family for repatriation purposes. This will be refunded on your final departure from SA, or if you are granted permanent residence, unless you contravene the conditions of your permit.


Read more: When, where & how to apply - SouthAfrica.info


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

hi Johanna, thanks a lot for replying. It was very helpful. 

I hope you can answer another question for me. I have been preparing documents for visa application. But there's one complexity. 
The requirements for Quota work permit state that I need a minimum 5 years experience in a particular field for this visa. Only then can I get this visa and go to SA to find a job in 3 months. If I am able to do so, then I can inform Home Office and continue my stay.

But I don't have 5 years of experience, BUT I already have a job offer from a prominent MNC working in SA. What should I do? Should I just apply anyways? SA embassy in my country only allow telephone/email queries, but the people answering calls don't much.

Please keep in mind that I can't apply for General Work visa because my employer has told me clearly told me that visa is my own responsibility and they won't help with it.

best regards

PS I have checked SA gov link (cant post the link here) for requirements, it doesnt say that I need a min. 5 years experience for Quota Work permit, but the form I got from SA embassy here has it.

dha [dot] gov [dot] za/Types%20of%20temporary%20residence%20permits [dot]html


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

shadeslayer said:


> hi Johanna, thanks a lot for replying. It was very helpful.
> 
> I hope you can answer another question for me. I have been preparing documents for visa application. But there's one complexity.
> The requirements for Quota work permit state that I need a minimum 5 years experience in a particular field for this visa. Only then can I get this visa and go to SA to find a job in 3 months. If I am able to do so, then I can inform Home Office and continue my stay.
> ...


I'll refer your question to Saartjie, she is a lawyer and knows a lot about these things!


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Johanna said:


> I'll refer your question to Saartjie, she is a lawyer and knows a lot about these things!


thanks a lot, please do so!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

shadeslayer said:


> thanks a lot, please do so!


I have sent her a message, hopefully she will post a reply here, she knows a lot.

All of the best.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

shadeslayer said:


> hi Johanna, thanks a lot for replying. It was very helpful.
> 
> I hope you can answer another question for me. I have been preparing documents for visa application. But there's one complexity.
> The requirements for Quota work permit state that I need a minimum 5 years experience in a particular field for this visa. Only then can I get this visa and go to SA to find a job in 3 months. If I am able to do so, then I can inform Home Office and continue my stay.
> ...


Hi there, I will try to help. Ok, firstly a quota work permit as you rightly say apparently requires that you have a minimum of 5 years experience in your field. Secondly you must possess a skill that is scarce in South Africa. The Minister of Home Affairs should place a notice in the Government Gazette annually of what professions that are considered scarce in SA for that year and for which this particular permit can be issued. I have not been able to locate the latest list. As you say that you do not have the five years of experience that is required I do not think that you would be eligible for this particular permit. In any event, as you may or may not be aware, a new Act, the Immigration Amendment Act is about to come into force here in SA. No one knows when this will be but it is going to happen. This Act will change immigration law drastically and it has been confirmed that in particular the new Amendment Act will seek to repeal section 19(4) of the current Immigration Act which is the section that provides for quota permits and once in place these permits will no longer be issued. Therefore, even if a person has been granted a quota permit, all immigration attorneys are currently advising their clients to convert their quota permits to permanent residency permit (provided that they qualify) as soon as possible. 

There is the General Work Permit which you can apply for. You have to supply a conditional job offer (which you have) from an SA employer together with documentation confirming that the employer has fully endeavored to employ South African citizens or residents before employing you (they actually want you to include an original advertisement for your position from a national printed newspaper or such like to evidence that the company first tried to employ an SA citizen). You must also include your qualifications 'translated' by SAQA. I have heard that it can be hard to get this permit as there are many hurdles to get over in order to satisfy Home Affairs. 

What I do not understand is why your prospective employer is so unwilling to help. If the company could assist you it would most probably be an easier exercise for you. Especially if they have previous experience with these sort of applications. If they really want to employ you and need your skills then surely they should be willing to assist you. 

The waiting time for a permit can be very long. I waited almost 10 months for my work endorsement. As such, if you are to apply on your own I would strongly advise that you get an immigration attorney to do it for you. It costs a bit, usually between R12,000 to R20,000 but it is worth it in the end. If you decide to go down this route I can recommend a firm that I am using for my Permanent Residency application.

Anyway, I am not sure I have helped but feel free to follow up with questions and I shall try to fill in the gaps.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Saartjie, thanks a lot for your response. 

"The waiting time for a permit can be very long. I waited almost 10 months for my work endorsement."

Thats worrying! You are right, General work permit might be an easier route, but my company has clearly said that they will not support me in this regard. I dont know why they are doing this, but I read somewhere online that many employers in SA are doing this (maybe to avoid some bureaucratic processes etc).

Just to be sure, so you are saying that part time experience DOES NOT count?

thanks!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

shadeslayer said:


> Hi Saartjie, thanks a lot for your response.
> 
> "The waiting time for a permit can be very long. I waited almost 10 months for my work endorsement."
> 
> ...


Regarding part time experience, I am sure that would count, I don't see why not. If you can accumulate about 5 years experience including some part time then they may consider your application. Still remember that you need to have one of the skills that they consider scarce in order to apply.

If your prospective employer refuses to assist you, you might have problems with the General Work Permit as well as they need to supply you with documentation regarding advertising your position.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Saartjie, thank you very much for you time and effort, its such a relief to be able to talk to someone about this these days


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

shadeslayer said:


> Saartjie, thank you very much for you time and effort, its such a relief to be able to talk to someone about this these days


Any time! Have been through all of this myself so I know what it's like and I am happy to help with anything that I can. Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> Any time! Have been through all of this myself so I know what it's like and I am happy to help with anything that I can. Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions.


Thank you, will do so!


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

Saartjie, which immigration services did you use?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

EastLondon said:


> Saartjie, which immigration services did you use?


Hi there, I used an immigration lawyer firm in CT called Eisenberg and Associates. Can warmly recommend, they are brilliant.


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you!

What do you think: if someone is working in SA for 4 years and then due to the Home Affairs delays cant get new work permit on right time will it be good enough reason NOT to issue a permanent residence?! In other words if *continuity* of work permits will be interrupted by the Home Affairs fault wont they issue permanent residence then later? What do you think?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

EastLondon said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What do you think: if someone is working in SA for 4 years and then due to the Home Affairs delays cant get new work permit on right time will it be good enough reason NOT to issue a permanent residence?! In other words if *continuity* of work permits will be interrupted by the Home Affairs fault wont they issue permanent residence then later? What do you think?


To be honest, I am not sure. Logically it does not sound like a good enough reason not to issue a PR at a later stage, HOWEVER, this is South Africa and logic usually does not have a role to play. Bureaucracy and inefficiency is your biggest enemy. My advise would be that you seek proper legal advise from an immigration lawyer (not an immigration company) who knows the ins and outs of SA Immigration law. You want to make sure you know what you are entitled to before starting any arguments with HA.


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

*hello*



shadeslayer said:


> Hi All, I have been offered a position in Telecom sector in South Africa. But my company (a big multinational) has told me that I have to arrange the visa myself. The HR guy said that due to some restrictions from government, they are unable to apply for work visas, so I have to apply it on my own.
> 
> 1. Though I guess I dont have much space to push them, but should I totally refuse and ask my company to apply for the visa? Point is, is it too difficult to get a work visa these days on your own? From what I have gathered from different threads here, it seems people have to wait for ages to get a half decent response (home office losing the applications etc )
> 
> ...


hello,friend, got work permit of SA already?

welcome to be friends in SA


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I finally got the Quota Work Permit and am in SA (Joburg) now. I want to thank everyone here for the informative posts and feedback, esp Saartjie and Johanna.

I am giving a summary of what I did to get here, it might be helpful to people starting/going through the same process, esp Pakistanis.

1. First thing to note is that I have a quota work permit. For detailed requirements you should visit SA embassy in your country. In Pakistan SA visa work is handled by Visatronix (subsidiary of TCS). In ISB, there office is in Aabpaara (behind MCB bank).
2. They'll give you a form along with the list of requirements. Medical report (get it from some district government hospital, its easy and fee is nominal). Experience letters, police character certificate, bank statement (showing that you have enough money to survive atleast 3 months in SA). Proof of membership with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) if you are an engineer, dont know about doctors or other professionals. And some other documents.
3. They also need and evaluation certificate from South African Qualifications Authority (SAQA). Just fill out the form on SAQA website, transfer the money from any Pakistani bank to SAQA account in SA. And courier this receipt, HEC and Foreign Office attested COPIES of your degree and transcript along with the application form ofcrs to SAQA. Courier will cost you around 6~7k. And SAQA will get it in 3 working days and they'll send you an sloppy written email to confirm. I applied for the urgent 10 days scheme which cost me more. SAQA did complete the process from their end within 10 days or so, but they send back the certificate via Air mail (read South African government post office to Pakistan Post) and it more than a month!!! Anyways I got the tracking number from SAQA (sent an email asking for it) and kept track of the parcel on South African Post Office (SAPO) site and later on Pakistan Post tracking site.

4. Now go to some travel agent and get a temporary reservation of flight from Pak to SA. DO NOT CONFIRM THE TICKET. It is free of charge in Pak, just make a temp booking. Congrats now your documents are ready. Fill the form and go to visatronix office. They will check the documents, submit them and you'll get a receipt. Don't loose it!

5. After about 30 working days (meaning 1.5 months) I got a call from visatronix to come and collect a letter. SA embassy asked me to submit PKR 50k in their account in Standard Chartered Bank, ISB as a repatriation guarantee. Don't worry its all legit. Read about it on internet. I submitted the money and couriered the receipt to SA embassy directly. 

6. Now after another 3~4 days I got a call from visatronix to come and collect my passport along with the visa. They returned all my original documents except the SAQA and police character certificate. I asked them to return these too, they said they will return the SAQA but not the police certificate. ITS VERY IMPORTANT get back the SAQA certificate! You'll need it in SA.

7. Take ALL your documents along with you to SA. SAQA, degrees, transcripts etc EVERYTHING. You'll need it here.

8. So assuming you are in SA now. Now you have to find a job and report to Dept of Home Affairs (DHA) within 90days.

9. Assuming you have a job now, so go to DHA office with these documents,
a. SAQA
b. Degrees/transcripts 
c. Employment letter and full contract listing your job role and responsibilities. Its very important.
d. Passport/visa copies.
e. proof of registration with some professional body in SA. If you are an engineer, you'll have to join Engineering Council of SA (ECSA)**. 
f. You fill up the form* and submit these documents. They'll give you a receipt and tell you to come back after 30 days. And you are done.

*About the form, it has one section that is to be filled by your company (HR or manager). So either try to take some HR guy with you (which I did) or first go and get the form and then go again to submit it.

** ECSA normally takes 6~8 weeks to complete the registration process. Heres the process, if your degree is from Pakistan, you'll first have to go through Foreign Qualification Assessment (no, they don't accept SAQA thingy). So fill out the form*** and take your attested degree/transcripts and your project report hard copy to ECSA office. Yes you read it right, your final year project report. Find it and print it. After you submit the fee (1035 Rands) in their bank account, take the receipt and above documents to ECSA office and they'll give you a letter. This letter will work for DHA. Its states that Mr. X has applied for registration with us which will take 6~8 weeks. Please entertain him at the DHA for this quota work permit etc. It will work.

***This ECSA form from the website says that they need a letter directly from your uni in Pak saying that this guy studied here etc etc. But when I went to ECSA offices, they told me they DONT need it. So don't worry.


P.S. In all of above, where ever I have mentioned attested, and I am talking about something in SA it means that you have go and get it attested from police station. Just go to some police station along with the ORIGINAL and copies. They'll attest it free of charge.

I'll keep updating this thread.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Well now that I read it, its a bit confusing! If anyone wants some clarification, just post a message here and I'll respond.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

stanley308 said:


> hello,friend, got work permit of SA already?
> 
> welcome to be friends in SA


Hi, yes I am in SA now! Thanks, I will PM you my contact details.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

shadeslayer said:


> Hi, yes I am in SA now! Thanks, I will PM you my contact details.


Welcome shadeslayer and thank you for sharing your experience and your willingness to help others!

Please inform us of your life etc here!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

shadeslayer said:


> Well now that I read it, its a bit confusing! If anyone wants some clarification, just post a message here and I'll respond.


Glad to hear that all went well!! Welcome to SA.:clap2:


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Johanna and Saartjie, thanks!

About my life here, ITS COLD!! lol its almost 40 degrees change in temperature from Pakistan to SA these days. Joburg is awesome. Prices are a bit steep though, housing (Sandton), food and other stuff. I am almost settled in my job now, people are nice and always willing to help. 

P.s. to smokers coming from Pakistan and South Asia, cigarettes are expensive here! So bring as many packs as possible lol. Marlboro, Dunhill etc are available, but not B&H.


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> To be honest, I am not sure. Logically it does not sound like a good enough reason not to issue a PR at a later stage, HOWEVER, this is South Africa and logic usually does not have a role to play. Bureaucracy and inefficiency is your biggest enemy. My advise would be that you seek proper legal advise from an immigration lawyer (not an immigration company) who knows the ins and outs of SA Immigration law. You want to make sure you know what you are entitled to before starting any arguments with HA.


Thank you, you are right...


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone....

I just had a job offer...and they told me that my skills is on scarce and critical skills...I do not know where to start...but they told me that if I have already a job offer I can just go to home affairs and apply for work permit now...

and also I want to know where i can find the latest scrace and critical skills all I ve seen so far are not updated...

thank you...


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

jhen8305 said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I just had a job offer...and they told me that my skills is on scarce and critical skills...I do not know where to start...but they told me that if I have already a job offer I can just go to home affairs and apply for work permit now...
> 
> ...


It is a good question! Some HA officers are saying that Job Offer is enough to apply for the WP some of them requesting a formal contract! Do you have a contract already? You might need confirmation of your qualification from South African authorities, registration with the relevant board, medical check up form filled by a doctor. What speciality are you?!

*Is any one knows if Job Offer is enought to apply for Work Permit? If the formal job offer enough to apply for the WP extension?*


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

EastLondon said:


> It is a good question! Some HA officers are saying that Job Offer is enough to apply for the WP some of them requesting a formal contract! Do you have a contract already? You might need confirmation of your qualification from South African authorities, registration with the relevant board, medical check up form filled by a doctor. What speciality are you?!
> 
> *Is any one knows if Job Offer is enought to apply for Work Permit? If the formal job offer enough to apply for the WP extension?*


I have a job offer only not a contract but I already ask for formal contract issued by a company I am a system and Network engineer...ICT and I wanted to ask if how can I register to SA computer society...I already search but I do not know where to go...or what I need.....I already have SAQA...but I do not know about the SA computer society....and in any case what is the right work pernit?? General? quota? 
I am really confused...which is better...or which do I need to apply...


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

jhen8305 said:


> I have a job offer only not a contract but I already ask for formal contract issued by a company I am a system and Network engineer...ICT and I wanted to ask if how can I register to SA computer society...I already search but I do not know where to go...or what I need.....I already have SAQA...but I do not know about the SA computer society....and in any case what is the right work pernit?? General? quota?
> I am really confused...which is better...or which do I need to apply...


I dont know much about the requirements for your speciality but it sounds that you have enough papers to try. If your speciality falls under the "Exceptional Skills" (there is a list of spcialities) you can try and apply for this type of permit. You can claim Permanent residence within 3 years and not 5 years as with General work permit.


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

actually I did apply for Permanent residence..but you know how much long will I wait....I have relative permit because my mother is a citizen here...and my employer ask me that if I can apply for work permit also..while we are waiting for my PR...

and I have read form..was it necessary for the employer to advertise or the position?? I have just read it on the bi1738...if they need it that's a problem for me..because they never advertise the position because they already want me that's why...

thank you for you answers...I am really getting frustrated will all this,,,,


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

no its frustrating i know. please contact HA for advises or the Immigration lawer. Get second opinion as well. Ive heard 2 absolutely different opinion on my case...


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

EastLondon said:


> no its frustrating i know. please contact HA for advises or the Immigration lawer. Get second opinion as well. Ive heard 2 absolutely different opinion on my case...


yeah you are right...I am looking for a scrce and critical skill list for 2012...and I can't find a new one... I decided to apply for a quota work permit as for now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello,
I am interested in getting work permit for SA.
As far as I know, Quota Work Permit is available for certain positions.
I tried to find which quotas apply in 2012, but I couldn't find such info on HA webpage. Furthermore, SA embassy in my country informed me that they did not receive quotas for 2012, which would indicate that they were not published - quota work permit is not available anymore 

Does anyone know if it is still possible to apply for quota work permit?

I would be very grateful for any answer...


----------



## rakeshr13 (Feb 5, 2013)

*ECSA - qualification assessment*



shadeslayer said:


> Hi everyone, I finally got the Quota Work Permit and am in SA (Joburg) now. I want to thank everyone here for the informative posts and feedback, esp Saartjie and Johanna.
> 
> I am giving a summary of what I did to get here, it might be helpful to people starting/going through the same process, esp Pakistanis.
> 
> ...



I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview as they said that the outcome depends on the interview. I would like to know the focus of this interview ? will it be focused on my work exp or engineering studies or both ? will there be a written examination of any sort or just a formal meeting to discuss the subjects and my final year project work covered during graduate studies ? 

Thanks


----------



## sbghosh05 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi there,

Tell me if you dont get registered with ECSA will your quota permit get cancelled, I am asking this because I heard that it is long and difficult process to get registered with ECSA.


----------



## sbghosh05 (Feb 7, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there,

Tell me if you dont get registered with ECSA will your quota permit get cancelled, I am asking this because I heard that it is long and difficult process to get registered with ECSA.


----------



## kiranvarapu (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Saartjie. I want to apply for SA quota work permit. Is it mandatory to have a job offer inorder to apply for quota work permit. If so.... will i get any interview calls from the SA employers? Please help me in this regard... I need your suggestions... Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie is correct here, and this would probably be the best permit for you to apply for:



> There is the General Work Permit which you can apply for. You have to supply a conditional job offer (which you have) from an SA employer together with documentation confirming that the employer has fully endeavored to employ South African citizens or residents before employing you (they actually want you to include an original advertisement for your position from a national printed newspaper or such like to evidence that the company first tried to employ an SA citizen). You must also include your qualifications 'translated' by SAQA. I have heard that it can be hard to get this permit as there are many hurdles to get over in order to satisfy Home Affairs.


In my experience, many companies simply don't know how easy (or difficult) it is to get a permit. I doubt they have "government restrictions", however I wouldn't turn down the offer from them for asking you to do it on your own.


----------

